# Please explain the 5 minute no show cancel?



## LAsouthpaw (Oct 24, 2015)

Ok, here is the deal. I was under the impression that when we arrived at the pax pickup location, we could click "arrived", and then if the pax doesn't show in 5 minutes we can then cancel on them and get $5. 

Well, when the app tells me I've arrived at the pax pickup location, there is no "arrived" option for me, only a start trip slider. 

The app says the rider has been notified, and there is a little clock icon, but no timer is activated. Did they do away with the $5 cancel fee, or?? I'm in L.A. If that matters. This is really annoying. I have just been watching the clock and if I don't hear from them or they don't show I just manually cancel on them and choose "rider no show". 

What is the deal here? Anyone? Bueller?


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

If it says "rider has been notified", then the arrived button has already been hit for you. It will do it when you get close.But then of course, you dont know when exactly to start the 5min countdown.No ticker/timer will actually show up, you have to keep track. me personally I wait 6min just to be sure. And then, if no pax, you can cancel and get $5. For you to get this money, 2 things must be true:

1) you actually wait 5min on Uber's clock (trying to wait exactly 5min is not a good idea)
2) Uber still pays $5 for cancellations (ive read in some areas they dont charge the pax 5 anymore)


----------



## Lamarstarr (Aug 5, 2015)

no no no. the clocks starts from when the passenger looks for a ride. so if it takes you 5 minutes to get to their house and 1 minute later you cancel, you still get the 5$  

i collect more cancellations then trips . ha ha joke, but if its the wrong address, i cancel


----------



## Taxi Driver in Arizona (Mar 18, 2015)

Didn't they go over this during your training?


----------



## XUberMike (Aug 2, 2015)

Lamarstarr said:


> no no no. the clocks starts from when the passenger looks for a ride. so if it takes you 5 minutes to get to their house and 1 minute later you cancel, you still get the 5$
> 
> i collect more cancellations then trips . ha ha joke, but if its the wrong address, i cancel


This is completely false.

You need to be traveling 5 minutes (AFTER ACCEPTANCE) and the rider must cancel it. Anytime the rider cancels after 5 minutes you get a $5 cancellation. But if you're trying to get a cancellation after five minutes for a "no show" you must wait the five minutes from the point where the "rider has been notified."


----------



## LAsouthpaw (Oct 24, 2015)

Taxi Driver in Arizona said:


> Didn't they go over this during your training?


Is this supposed to be humor? What training? All they did was a background check & car inspection. They then gave me a 3 page pamphlet on how to use the app, and told me I was cleared to drive.


----------



## thedominican1 (Oct 10, 2015)

XUberMike said:


> This is completely false.
> 
> You need to be traveling 5 minutes (AFTER ACCEPTANCE) and the rider must cancel it. Anytime the rider cancels after 5 minutes you get a $5 cancellation. But if you're trying to get a cancellation after five minutes for a "no show" you must wait the five minutes from the point where the "rider has been notified."


Do you happen to know Lyft's procedure for getting Cancellation fees after arriving? I hear different accounts on this.


----------



## JoeyJeremiah (Oct 16, 2015)

Lyft riders never cancel, always have their toes to the curb and smell nice.


----------



## Taxi Driver in Arizona (Mar 18, 2015)

LAsouthpaw said:


> Is this supposed to be humor? What training? All they did was a background check & car inspection. They then gave me a 3 page pamphlet on how to use the app, and told me I was cleared to drive.


Is my comment any more of a joke than Uber's "training"? LOL

Another of the many reasons that Uber is destined to fail.


----------



## XUberMike (Aug 2, 2015)

JoeyJeremiah said:


> Lyft riders never cancel, always have their toes to the curb and smell nice.


That is because LYFT riders have a running clock as soon as you arrive.


----------



## JoeyJeremiah (Oct 16, 2015)

I attended the Uber Training Academy at the NJ campus, and we spent a few days on cancellations. It works exactly like XUberMike says above.


----------



## Fluber (Jul 11, 2015)

After canceling, be careful not to accept a ping from the same rider when leaving. For some reason this overwrites the trip where you waited 5 minutes & hoses the automatic payment.

You can still get paid if you submit a support ticket, but it's a hassle.

Don't feel bad about doing this - a late rider is more likely to cause you other problems. You don't need them as customers

Uber can't be bothered to educate their riders that they need to be on time because we are paid so little.

Collect your cancel money while you still can - Uber has cancelled cancelation payments in some markets


----------



## Glenn in LV (Oct 9, 2015)

LAsouthpaw said:


> Is this supposed to be humor? What training? All they did was a background check & car inspection. They then gave me a 3 page pamphlet on how to use the app, and told me I was cleared to drive.


Pamphlet? What Pamphlet? (Apologies to Indiana Jones)

I never seen no pamphlet in Las Vega .


----------



## Lamarstarr (Aug 5, 2015)

XUberMike said:


> This is completely false.
> 
> You need to be traveling 5 minutes (AFTER ACCEPTANCE) and the rider must cancel it. Anytime the rider cancels after 5 minutes you get a $5 cancellation. But if you're trying to get a cancellation after five minutes for a "no show" you must wait the five minutes from the point where the "rider has been notified."


Mike, I am cancelling for the majority of the Wrong Addresses... this is 5$ . Maybe you are right about having to wait 5 minutes once arrived.


----------



## uberguuber (Feb 23, 2015)

5 minute $5 cancellation fee waived in Dallas. You can wait 10 minutes and still not get paid. You think you arr pissed now just wait...


----------

